# Politics and News > SOCIETY & humanities >  Patriotic Group To Build Armed Neighborhood Fortress

## Trinnity

> *Patriotic Group To Build Armed 'Defensible' Neighborhood Fortress*
> 
> The group, named Citadel,  intends to purchase 2,000 to 3,000 acres for the project in western  Idaho.  The community will comprise of 3,500 to 7,000 families of  patriotic Americans who "voluntarily choose to live together in  accordance with Thomas Jefferson's ideal of Rightful Liberty."
> 
> According to the Citadel website, Rightful Liberty means that  "neighbors keep their noses out of other neighbors' business, that  neighbors live and let live." 
> Some of the benefits of the Citadel community include a safe,  well-prepared, patriotic community where children will be educated in  school, not indoctrinated.
> 
> According to Citadel, more than 200 families have  completed applications, even before any land has been purchased. 
> 
> "Marxists, Socialists, Liberals and Establishment Republicans will  likely find that life in our community is incompatible with their  existing ideology and preferred lifestyles."


Comments?

----------


## KSigMason

The news hasn't reported on this. I'm curious to see if anyone has ties to former Aryan Nation groups.

----------


## The XL

As great as the idea is, they're ironically likely putting themselves in more danger.  Not sure how the state or feds will take this.

----------

Gemini (03-14-2013)

----------


## countryboy

Subscribed to thread. No comment yet.

----------


## Guest

> Comments?


I am trying to do something similar only more like a happy, friendly, little community and less like a military target.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Archer

> Comments?


A target!

----------


## Guest

What bothers me after going to their website is there is absolutely nothing wrong or illegal about what they are doing, BUT they will be a government target due to the language.

This is what I tried to tell conservatives during the Bush admin and got the big "STFU" from you guys and that is: by accepting the Patriot Act as necessary because a conservative president sold it (you should have been clued to the HD when both parties jumped to approve it) it would be the start of something ugly and when Hillary (I thought she would be pres now) was president they would regret giving the government this power.

I got the whole: you're not patriotic, you hate America, you want the terrorists to win bullshit.

If you don't think we're "there" now...read over their website and tell me you don't get chills thinking about what the government's going to do to them.

----------

The XL (01-12-2013)

----------


## countryboy

> I am trying to do something similar only more like a happy, friendly, little community and less like a military target.


Would you care to elaborate?

----------


## countryboy

> What bothers me after going to their website is there is absolutely nothing wrong or illegal about what they are doing, BUT they will be a government target due to the language.
> 
> This is what I tried to tell conservatives during the Bush admin and got the big "STFU" from you guys and that is: by accepting the Patriot Act as necessary because a conservative president sold it (you should have been clued to the HD when both parties jumped to approve it) it would be the start of something ugly and when Hillary (I thought she would be pres now) was president they would regret giving the government this power.
> 
> I got the whole: you're not patriotic, you hate America, you want the terrorists to win bullshit.
> 
> If you don't think we're "there" now...read over their website and tell me you don't get chills thinking about what the government's going to do to them.


I know, I got the same feeling. What sucks is, it shouldn't have to be this way. 

This will really piss the libs, and government types off. 




> Every Citadel home will come with a 2,500 gallon water tank, a one year supply of food for either 1 or 2 adults, 1 or 2 AR15-variant rifles and 1,000 rounds of ammunition per rifle, a generator, a composting toilet, a vault, a protective Safe Room. If you are bringing more than 2 adults, additional ARs, ammunition and food will be added for a tiny fee. Remember, your home requires zero down payment, zero interest, no background check and no credit check... and your Lease is for Life.

----------

Gemini (03-14-2013)

----------


## Maximatic

This guy ha a comment:



> Don't build a compound out of wood. The Feds love to burn stuff down.

----------


## Guest

> Would you care to elaborate?


Appalachia.  In the mountains.  Cheap land.  Sheriff's are nice.  A few of us with money buy the land and finance or sell to others.  Worked out a deal with a kit builder and seed companies.  Trying now to figure out the nonprofit logistics.

----------


## countryboy

> Appalachia.  In the mountains.  Cheap land.  Sheriff's are nice.  A few of us with money buy the land and finance or sell to others.  Worked out a deal with a kit builder and seed companies.  Trying now to figure out the nonprofit logistics.


Very cool. Do you have a website yet? I would love to be kept apprised of your progress.  :Smile:

----------


## Guest

> Very cool. Do you have a website yet? I would love to be kept apprised of your progress.


We weren't going to put up a webite, but I suppose at some point we'll do a blog or facebook about our progress.  There are a bunch of lawyers and tax accountants moving there, so we should be totally legal and legit.  Constitutional law is a hop skip from criminal so I should be able to handle everything, plus a friend of mine is leaving a letter agency (another lawyer), the bro is a CPA, etc.

Right now we're sort of looking to "round out" the community.  We've got a shitload of ex military which sorta scares me because that's attention drawing again, especially their MOS.   Have to figure out how to downplay that.

We need people with building and agricultural experience--well, more of them.

----------


## gamewell45

> Comments?


Sort of like the Branch-Dividians?  Just without the religion thrown in.  A closed-secret society?

----------


## Guest

> Sort of like the Branch-Dividians?  Just without the religion thrown in.  A closed-secret society?


What's wrong with that, though?  If people choose it...?

----------


## gamewell45

> What's wrong with that, though?  If people choose it...?


Nothing at all; just an observation.

----------


## Guest

> Nothing at all; just an observation.


As I've said...the connotations of what they are doing will make people less likely to understand since we've demonized people who don't want to participate in the system.  They'll seem like armed combatants.

It's funny.  No one would have ever said that the Branch Davidians were arming themselves to invade the town.  Not at all.  Even the Feds would have said they were arming themselves for exactly the type of occasion that happened to them.  

I worry for the people that move there while I also applaud them for trying to be free.

They will trump up charges on them, set some Judas in there to infiltrate and then lie about them, and that will give them the excuse to "rescue" the "women and children" while fucking their shit up big time in a way only the government can do.

----------


## KSigMason

> As great as the idea is, they're ironically likely  putting themselves in more danger.  Not sure how the state or feds will  take this.


If everything is done by the books I doubt the government can do anything about it.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

I only have two problems. 

1) They don't seem like they'd be very friendly to non-conservatives based on the "(insert stereotypical conservative enemy groups here) won't like it". 
2) I give them a year before the government breaks down their walls and slaughters them all.

----------


## Guest

SaintMike,

This one.  Read and tell me what you think.  It's in Idaho.

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> Comments?


Bo Gritz tried to do this with a tract of land he purchased and developed with homes.  It's called "Almost Heaven" and it's up by Kamiah way out of the way.  I had to drive through several rural winding roads through the hills to find it, and it's not easy to find. I had to ask locals for directions twice.  Ultimately Gritz abandoned this settlement, but when you walk through it, it has street names like Constitution and Jefferson, etc.  I think these things are just passing fads.

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> If everything is done by the books I doubt the government can do anything about it.


You actually think that's a guarantee that the government won't go after them?  Check out my signature.

----------


## Guest

http://www.avemaria.com/?gclid=COCG0...FQmmPAodyCAADQ

This one is nice...because it's not using wording that scares people.

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> http://www.avemaria.com/?gclid=COCG0...FQmmPAodyCAADQ
> 
> This one is nice...because it's not using wording that scares people.


Is that the community started by the founder of Dominos Pizza?

----------


## Guest

> Is that the community started by the founder of Dominos Pizza?


Yes.  I've considered moving there with my parents, but Florida is just too damn hot for me.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Yes.  I've considered moving there with my parents, but Florida is just too damn hot for me.


And hurricane-y.

----------


## Gemini

Citadel...

Looked at it, I like it, but it will be cluster bombed.  

I smell a sequel to the Waco incident coming if this comes to fruition.  The media will concoct a story so crazy like "they are white supremacist skin heads who practice polygamy with underage girls while doing meth" OR they will blow a simple thing way out of proportion, and then the feds will come down with the hammer.

I love the idea, but will it work?  Possibly.  Depends on if the feds smash it before the economy takes a dump.  Because the economy is going to take a massive dump, and the diseases that follow from lack of medical care, nutrition, and injuries, will wipe many people out.

----------



----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Citadel...
> 
> Looked at it, I like it, but it will be cluster bombed.  
> 
> I smell a sequel to the Waco incident coming if this comes to fruition.  The media will concoct a story so crazy like "they are white supremacist skin heads who practice polygamy with underage girls while doing meth" OR they will blow a simple thing way out of proportion, and then the feds will come down with the hammer.
> 
> I love the idea, but will it work?  Possibly.  Depends on if the feds smash it before the economy takes a dump.  Because the economy is going to take a massive dump, and the diseases that follow from lack of medical care, nutrition, and injuries, will wipe many people out.


Doubt it. It's much more likely that they will come up with a last minute save-us-all plan that makes the last year or two of Obama's presidency Reagan- or Clinton-esque. Obama gets his good legacy, Democrats get to say despite Republican naysaying they fixed a Republican economy, and Republicans get to say they helped. 

Everybody wins, except the country and her people, who get to gleefully run headfirst into our next bubble bust. It's the American way.

----------


## Gemini

> Doubt it. It's much more likely that they will come up with a last minute save-us-all plan that makes the last year or two of Obama's presidency Reagan- or Clinton-esque. Obama gets his good legacy, Democrats get to say despite Republican naysaying they fixed a Republican economy, and Republicans get to say they helped. 
> 
> Everybody wins, except the country and her people, who get to gleefully run headfirst into our next bubble bust. It's the American way.


Only so many bubbles can pop.  The time when people cannot call their friends long distance, or their family to see how they are doing, or when they go about 2-3 days without food this otherwise peaceful country will turn into cannibalistic savages who are loyal only to that which fills their stomach.

The gov can only create so many Colosseum games, and only throw so much bread to the crowd before they run out.  Money grows more worthless by the day.  They might be able to pull a few more rabbits form the hat, but it won't last forever, could be 20 years from now, or as little as 5.  But America's expiration date is approaching.  These people are just trying to survive it from the looks of it.  If they wanted to do better they would be quiet about it, and build underground as well as above ground.  Dirt stops bullets pretty damn good.

Bottom line is this, wagging the dog only works for so long.

----------

Trinnity (03-14-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

How much crap will we take before we really push back? It's getting pretty damned deep _now_.

----------


## Gemini

> How much crap will we take before we really push back? It's getting pretty damned deep _now_.


Well, I'm always thinking that it will be tied to food/water riots.  Because food has a way of changing minds.

----------

Trinnity (03-14-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

You're so right about that.....

----------


## Karl

> Well, I'm always thinking that it will be tied to food/water riots.  Because food has a way of changing minds.


Not always remember Katrina some of those looters were stealing flat screen TVs , expensive shoes, and stereo equipment although I suppose some have a one track mind even during a major crisis

----------


## Gemini

> Not always remember Katrina some of those looters were stealing flat screen TVs , expensive shoes, and stereo equipment although I suppose some have a one track mind even during a major crisis


 @Santa's Little Helper I agree, there are opportunistic scumbags and low other sorts, but they aren't exactly out to kill you - just take your stuff.  When people are guarding something that they really want with a biological need like food and water?  This will lead to a new height of savagery.

The will to eat and drink is_ infinitely_ more powerful than the desire to have a 52' flat screen.

----------


## Karl

> @Santa's Little Helper I agree, there are opportunistic scumbags and low other sorts, but they aren't exactly out to kill you - just take your stuff.  When people are guarding something that they really want with a biological need like food and water?  This will lead to a new height of savagery.
> 
> The will to eat and drink is_ infinitely_ more powerful than the desire to have a 52' flat screen.


Definitely although when New Orleans was flooded there was severe shortages of Food, Potable Water and Fuel yet you remember the looters holding plasma flatscreens and stereos over their heads wading through the water

I'm saying some people are THAT STUPID obviously and I'd think they'd be even more dangerous

----------



----------


## kilgram

In other words, a group of Nazis/fascists pretending to arm themselves and patrol around.

----------


## Guest

> In other words, a group of Nazis/fascists pretending to arm themselves and patrol around.


No.  Go to the website.  They want to have a libertarian anarchist commune.  They just want to keep the world OUT.  Not sure I blame them.

----------


## Gemini

> Definitely although when New Orleans was flooded there was severe shortages of Food, Potable Water and Fuel yet you remember the looters holding plasma flatscreens and stereos over their heads wading through the water
> 
> I'm saying some people are THAT STUPID obviously and I'd think they'd be even more dangerous


 @Santa's Little Helper

Indeed, some really are that stupid.  I am more concerned about the guy coming after me because I am a Mormon and we are known to have food storage - not flat screens.

But like you said, some people are just that stupid, and then the Darwin effect will start to kick in if we did have an massive economic break down.  These types wouldn't last very long.

----------


## Gemini

> In other words, a group of Nazis/fascists pretending to arm themselves and patrol around.


 @kilgram

Did you even look at the site?  They have a paragraph that mentions how they don't give a damn about the color, but the conduct of the people involved.  Their bottom line is if you are willing to abide by the Jefferson concept of Liberty.

Egads...

----------


## Calypso Jones

muslims are doing that now IN THIS COUNTRY  and no one seems to mind.

----------


## Gemini

> muslims are doing that now IN THIS COUNTRY  and no one seems to mind.


 @Calypso Jones

It helps when you have the Ineptocracy on your side sometimes.  But even they aren't immune from the effects that will befall everybody when the shit hits the fan due to abysmal monetary policy.

Counterfeit, and fiat money creates very real and tangible problems.  History is filled with examples.

----------


## Karl

> @Santa's Little Helper
> 
> Indeed, some really are that stupid.  I am more concerned about the guy coming after me because I am a Mormon and we are known to have food storage - not flat screens.
> 
> But like you said, some people are just that stupid, and then the Darwin effect will start to kick in if we did have an massive economic break down.  These types wouldn't last very long.


Well I ain't Mormon I'm a wharehouse worker in Podunk Illinois Yes I've saved some food n supplies but nothing on a grand scale 

Right Now I got good neighbors but a distaster might change that quick

As a last resort I keep a loaded 38 revolver in my dresser drawer and I got a double barrel 20 guage in the closet by the front door as a last resort or to teach a burglar a lesson they'll never forget

Nonetheless that'll fight off afew if an entire mobs wants my stuff I can kill abunch but they'd overpower and kill me for sure as I live too close to other people

I've heard about Mormon Survival Preparedness and this is DOOMSDAY PREPPIER thread so please share an OP if you would

----------


## Gemini

I'll have to spit one out tomorrow then, I got homework to do tonight.  Grog hate ejuhmuhkayshuning...

----------


## kilgram

> No.  Go to the website.  They want to have a libertarian anarchist commune.  They just want to keep the world OUT.  Not sure I blame them.


When I read patriots I automatically associate with fascists/nazis. Sorry.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> muslims are doing that now IN THIS COUNTRY  and no one seems to mind.


Source that. Now.

----------


## Gemini

> When I read patriots I automatically associate with fascists/nazis. Sorry.


 @kilgram

How did you make that connection of all the possibilities?

...you high?

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> @kilgram
> 
> How did you make that connection of all the possibilities?
> 
> ...you high?


He's from Spain. They have a different outlook and definition for terms than we do.

----------


## Guest

> @kilgram
> 
> How did you make that connection of all the possibilities?
> 
> ...you high?


He's Spanish and a cool kid.  We like him here.  He's very polite.

----------


## kilgram

> @kilgram
> 
> How did you make that connection of all the possibilities?
> 
> ...you high?


Well, it is simple. For me normally when someone starts to speak about patriotism, nationalism and things like that is for me someone that loves the nation, and for me that is a direct link to fascism. And for my experience most of the patriots are fascist.

And also, you have to notice that I am from Spain as the others said. So, in Spain every patriot is fascist, defending strong authoritarism... For that when I see patriotism I link it with facist.

----------



----------


## Gemini

> He's Spanish and a cool kid.  We like him here.  He's very polite.


 @Rina_Dragonborn

I guess I just misunderstood the lad then.  I can only get so much from text you know.

Regardless, the connection he made is a bit of a head scratcher to me.

----------


## Gemini

> Well, it is simple. For me normally when someone starts to speak about patriotism, nationalism and things like that is for me someone that loves the nation, and for me that is a direct link to fascism. And for my experience most of the patriots are fascist.
> 
> And also, you have to notice that I am from Spain as the others said. So, in Spain every patriot is fascist, defending strong authoritarism... For that when I see patriotism I link it with facist.


 @kilgram

Well it makes a great deal more sense now that you explain the backdrop.  I retract my accusation of your mental state.

----------


## kilgram

> @Rina_Dragonborn
> 
> I guess I just misunderstood the lad then.  I can only get so much from text you know.
> 
> Regardless, the connection he made is a bit of a head scratcher to me.


As I've explained, when I see patriotism/nationalism all my alarms become activated. So it maybe is strange for you. But in Spain we have really bad experience about it.

For example, in Spain you never will see no one using the Spanish flag, yeah if you see someone that have the Spanish flag somewhere, directly you associate him with fascism(and 99% of times you won't be wrong).

----------


## kilgram

> @kilgram
> 
> Well it makes a great deal more sense now that you explain the backdrop.  I retract my accusation of your mental state.


Do you mean: high? I ignored that, because I didn't know the meaning :-P But I supposed something bad, but I didn't know what.

----------


## Maximatic

> Well, it is simple. For me normally when someone starts to speak about patriotism, nationalism and things like that is for me someone that loves the nation, and for me that is a direct link to fascism. And for my experience most of the patriots are fascist.


And that's exactly right. Most people, here, don't notice it, probably because the people who seem to be the most patriotic tend to also oppose the welfare state and economic intervention, so they're seen as somewhat non-interventionist.

----------


## Maximatic

So, are you high @kilgram?

----------


## Maximatic

> So, are you high @kilgram?


intoxicado porque as fumado marijuana

----------


## kilgram

> And that's exactly right. Most people, here, don't notice it, probably because the people who seem to be the most patriotic tend to also oppose the welfare state and economic intervention, so they're seen as somewhat non-interventionist.


In Spain some self-called patriots also defend somewhat like that, but if you go deeper in their ideas you see strong authoritarism and strong links with the fascism.

For example, in this forum there are some users that maybe if I try to go deeper in their ideas they would show their true face, and would be something really similar to the classic idea of fascism.

----------


## kilgram

> intoxicado porque as fumado marijuana


Ah yeah. I thought that, but I was not sure  :Smile: 

Colocado(en castellano de España) porque *has* fumado marihuana(maria)

----------



----------


## Maximatic

> In Spain some self-called patriots also defend somewhat like that, but if you go deeper in their ideas you see strong authoritarism and strong links with the fascism.
> 
> For example, in this forum there are some users that maybe if I try to go deeper in their ideas they would show their true face, and would be something really similar to the classic idea of fascism.


So pry deeper. Let's figure out who they are.

----------


## Maximatic

> Ah yeah. I thought that, but I was not sure 
> 
> Colocado(en castellano de España) porque *has* fumado marihuana(maria)


Colocado Colocado Colocado marihuana? de veras? Mis dicsionarios dicen que se escribe con jota.

Edit: Arorah lo veo. Es con hache. Gracias.

----------


## Gemini

Well, mi espanol es muy mal.

I guess I'll bow out now as I have no clue what is going on. And doing this with google translate just seems silly.

----------


## Maximatic

> Well, mi espanol es muy mal.
> 
> I guess I'll bow out now as I have no clue what is going on. And doing this with google translate just seems silly.


No, @Gemini, I was just telling him what high means, then he corrected my spelling, and told me how to say high.

----------


## Karl

> I'll have to spit one out tomorrow then, I got homework to do tonight.  Grog hate ejuhmuhkayshuning...


That would be COOL another survivalist to chat with

When I first stopped by afew months ago I only posted in Doomsday Preppers my first couple weeks but this place is slow gets 10 hits per week even if you bump your own threads

Let's get this board going

----------


## Guest

> That would be COOL another survivalist to chat with
> 
> When I first stopped by afew months ago I only posted in Doomsday Preppers my first couple weeks but this place is slow gets 10 hits per week even if you bump your own threads
> 
> Let's get this board going


It's not slow once happy hour hits.

----------


## Maximatic

> It's not slow once happy hour hits.


When does that start?

----------


## kilgram

> Colocado Colocado Colocado marihuana? de veras? Mis dicsionarios dicen que se escribe con jota.
> 
> Edit: Arorah lo veo. Es con hache. Gracias.


Ahora lo veo  :Smile: 

De nada.

----------



----------


## Maximatic

Ops

----------


## kilgram

> Well, mi espanol es muy mal.
> 
> I guess I'll bow out now as I have no clue what is going on. And doing this with google translate just seems silly.


Bueno, mi español es muy malo  :Smile:

----------


## littlejohn

> The news hasn't reported on this. I'm curious to see if anyone has ties to former Aryan Nation groups.


apparently this idea is pretty popular... here are some planning a similar move, and i am certain they dont have ties to Aryan.
Obama's black power regime will love these guys

----------


## Guest

The guy from Dominos Pizza did something like this, too, only without all the weapons.

----------


## Guest

> apparently this idea is pretty popular... here are some planning a similar move, and i am certain they dont have ties to Aryan.
> Obama's black power regime will love these guys


Louis Farrakhan hates Barak Obama and did this huge speech calling him out for an asshole, essentially, and then he promoted Alex Jones.

----------


## Karl

> Louis Farrakhan hates Barak Obama and did this huge speech calling him out for an asshole, essentially, and then he promoted Alex Jones.


Lemme get this straight here

Louis Farrakhan denounced Obama and promoted Alex Jones

----------


## Guest

> Lemme get this straight here
> 
> Louis Farrakhan denounced Obama and promoted Alex Jones


Yes, I did a post on it awhile back and posted the video, @Santa's Little Helper.

----------


## JohnAdams

As did I when I raised the very serious issue of the abrogation of the legal rights and protections of citizens contained within that document/law.

It was weird being called unpatriotic, when I was in fact, standing up for the very rights and freedoms American citizens do and are supposed to enjoy as Americans. Which that bill strips away from them, without any amendment process to change those rights enumerated in the Constitution as required by Constitutional law. I was called unpatriotic for not towing the party line on this one because I spoke up against using a bill, to by pass the amendment process and strip Americans of rights.

There was and is a reason why the Constitution can only be changed through the amendment process. There is a reason why it's so hard to do.  IT's a safeguard against just such acts as the patriot act.

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> Lemme get this straight here
> 
> Louis Farrakhan denounced Obama and promoted Alex Jones


It does sound strange.  How can Satan cast out Satan? A house divided against itself cannot stand. If Satan has risen up against himself and is divided, he cannot stand and is brought to an end.

----------

